
Overleaf v2 - nanna
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/654-overleaf-v2-launch-announcement
======
fifnir
I had a quick look since this would be a great time for me to jump into this;
I'm starting to write my phd thesis.

Here's my problem, which from the quick look I had doesn't seem to be solved
with OL2. I want to write my thesis in LaTex but the people that I need to
collaborate with and ask for comments on my thesis cannot/shouldn't have to/
deal with leaving comments on the code part of LaTex (unfortunately "code"
scares a lot of people). It would be much better for them to leave comments on
the pdf side. Is that possible?

~~~
nanna
This post has advice on collaborating with non-LaTeX users:
[https://www.overleaf.com/blog/636-guest-blog-post-latex-
for-...](https://www.overleaf.com/blog/636-guest-blog-post-latex-for-the-
humanities)

